# Talking to myself in my head, imaginary conversations



## madddogg (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm wondering, I know it's normal to have an inner thought process, but sometimes it feels like there's actually some other person in my head, telling me things about why I should feel ****ty, sometimes I try to rationalize with myself but the person in my head is very persuasive. Obviously I know the person in my head is me but it's like an extra ****ty version. Is this just a symptom of anxiety?

Also, I frequently have imaginary arguments with people, sometimes it's a reimagining of a prior "argument" that took place (which really means someone insulted me and I didn't stand up for myself), other times it's an entirely fictional creation with me arguing with a friend or parent or whatever. Usually this is just an internal thing, but sometimes when I'm in my car driving along I'll have an imaginary argument and actually start blurting **** out, sometimes I'll repeat myself over and over trying to achieve the "correct" tone of voice, because I hate my voice and feel it needs to be fixed. I feel like that last bit is more a product of my OCD but is it really normal to be blurting **** out when I'm completely alone? Especially when I'm supposed to be focusing on driving the damn car? Is that also caused by anxiety or is there some other underlying symptom I'm missing?


----------



## armlamoureux (Nov 14, 2013)

I have these conversations with myself too. It's like there's a hypercritical me and a pathetic/bad me the first one keeps attacking, and it makes me wonder, "Which one am I?" I think it's just a symptom of anxiety or depression, but I could be wrong. Other people- including people who don't have a diagnosed disorder- have told me they do the same thing, so it's probably normal to some degree, but worse for those of us with mental health problems.


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

I can sort of relate OP, have an ulterior internal monologue/thought process that is usually compounding my anxiety which doesn't shut off.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i have these conversations too. thought i was the only one, actually.

and when no one is around, i have the conversation out loud. which is kinda weird i think


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the exact same thing actually
. Especially the arguments bit. 
I read somewhere that if can help your communications skills.. and your imagination!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

This is pretty normal for social anxiety...we're our own worst bullies, so when we try to let the rational "voice" in our minds speak, the hurting, irrational part instilled by our anxiety will quickly shoot it down. I'm frequently trying to think of something positive and the sulky/angry/self-hating voice in my head will start countering everything I come up with...almost like two different people.

Likewise, "rehearsing" conversations/arguments, both ones we've already had and ones that haven't even occurred, is common...in the former case we're often trying to see where we went wrong, what we could've done differently, and in the latter case we're often sort of preparing for such an argument/conversation should it actually occur, so we can get it "right," or else we're preparing for conversations we HOPE will happen. (Never mind that that exact conversation *almost never happens* and all that time spent rehearsing is for nothing. :roll )

Some of us get more into that than others, so, actually saying it out loud isn't much to worry about...as long as others aren't watching you. :stu


----------

